# AMD Radeon HD 8970m support



## svl7 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, just got my hands on a AMD 8970m, basically the same board as the 7970m but with some changes in the vbios.
Clock monitoring is currently not working, along with some other information in the main tab.
Voltage monitoring is working correctly.

Here's a GPU-Z screenshot:


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 19, 2013)

www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe

please check if that build works better


----------



## svl7 (Jun 19, 2013)

Great, works fine. Temperature, clock readings etc. all there now and running.
Information on the main tab complete as well.


----------

